# Does anyone have plans for a small loft??



## pigeonkeeper (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi, this is pigeonkeeper!! Well, if some of you don't know, my eggs just hatched and i am very excited! After the pigeons are full grown, i want to fix up their loft!! I don't really like the one there in right now not because it's bad, but, i just dont like it!! I would really like some plans on a loft that would fit about 5-10 birds!! i am also planning to get some fantails and jacobins!! 

If anyone has plans, please let me know!! 

Thanks and Appreciate it!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi PK .. have a look in our Loft Design Forum .. It's in Pigeons For Sport. You will find lots of helpful stuff there!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You first need to figure out EXACTLY how many birds you plan to have, not how many birds you NOW have, so you can build correct size accordingly. Also, your coop will be designed partly based, on whether your are going to have flyers, or just breeders, and/or pets. Also, they won't need as much room inside the coop if they have access to a nice large aviary in the daytime.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh boy she's hooked!.....I will post one later when I get home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

just to give ideas.....


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

Have a look!

http://www.redroselofts.com/ribaudos_loft.htm
http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm
http://members.cox.net/windsorloft/myYBloft.html
http://www.redroselofts.com/kennedys_loft.htm


----------



## NavyDT (Jun 2, 2008)

Check out the posts in the thread New Fancier, Nre Loft, there are pictures for that entire build, it was designed for 14 birds.
Very Respectfully,
NavyDT


----------

